# Free Cigar Aficionado Subscriotion



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

You just have to take a simple survey. This one is about exercise.

Rewardsurvey . Com

They offer a variety of magazines.


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

Cool thanks.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

I just did it. Quick and painless. Sent it to my fraternity house for me to read while I am back at school!


----------



## jd123541 (Nov 14, 2012)

wow, thanks, easy!


----------



## Rover (Jul 5, 2013)

I use rewardsgold and got my first issue in the mail the other day. I know rewards gold doesn't spam me with mail when I get mags so this should be the same.


----------



## Beeman (Apr 12, 2013)

Free Stuff! :biggrin:

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## gilliam433 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sweet. Just did it. Thanks.


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

I did it too. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## herbaljedi (Jul 5, 2013)

Word, I hope I don't lose my house over this hahaha


----------



## Sixspeedsam (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks, in for one!


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for The heads up! Done


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

I completed the survey as well. Hopefully my inbox doesn't start being flooded with junk.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I've used this survey site for over a year and my spam level hasn't seemed to increase.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

beercritic said:


> I've used this survey site for over a year and my spam level hasn't seemed to increase.


Good to know, but I used my "junk" email just in case! Thanks BTW!


----------



## Smoker LKG (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks gonna give it a shot


----------



## lanching123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Got it all filled out! I wonder how long it generally takes to get the first issue?


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Jumped in for it too, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## joegalvanized (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome - thank you!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Just knocked it out. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MattyVan (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn I just paid to subscribe 3 days ago


----------



## Fuente 4 Me (May 8, 2012)

beercritic said:


> You just have to take a simple survey. This one is about exercise.
> 
> Rewardsurvey . Com
> 
> They offer a variety of magazines.


thanks buddy hope it comes, I just took the survey


----------



## Ancient Warrior (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Sweet! Done!


----------



## joegalvanized (Jun 2, 2013)

Did it. Easy. Thank you!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I want to do this... but I'm moving in two weeks. again. lol. I hope it lasts... :/


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I always felt Cigar Aficionado was a bit haughty, but getting it for free by filling out an internet survey- that's right up my alley! Done and waiting on the first issue :biggrin:


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Went for cigar Aficinado, Left with the playboy...


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

Sweet deal.. Thanks for posting this!!!! Just completed the survey.....


----------



## gilliam433 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Good to know, but I used my "junk" email just in case! Thanks BTW!


Me Too. Always good to have an extra email address for these purposes.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

B.mamba89 said:


> Went for cigar Aficinado, Left with the playboy...


Yeah, I get the free Playboy, too.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

THANK YOU, Joe! You deserve a RG bump or 2 or 3 or 9!!! Done and done! :tu :tu :tu


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up... having it sent to the office, hope the boss doesn't think it's HIS. LOL


----------



## TMcNasty (Dec 18, 2012)

Did it. Thanks!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks!


----------



## Chrishorsley13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Easy thanks


----------



## dj13 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome thanks


----------



## scurl79 (Jul 21, 2013)

beercritic said:


> You just have to take a simple survey. This one is about exercise.
> 
> Rewardsurvey . Com
> 
> They offer a variety of magazines.


Got my free subscription a few days ago when I was a lurker and was unable post a thank you. Now I'm a member and can post...Thanks!!


----------



## Tat2demon (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot! Just did my survey a few hours ago. :cowboyic9:


----------



## Kevinth1999 (Jul 21, 2013)

I can't get it to take any email address I enter???


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

Tried It !


----------



## twotailz (Dec 1, 2012)

Did it.... Should be fun!


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

So.....did anyone get their subscription yet?


----------



## f4milytime (May 15, 2013)

rpb16 said:


> So.....did anyone get their subscription yet?


I think it said 6-8 wks. A really long time.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. My CA just ran out. This is a win win deal. Told three of my BOTL and also got a free year of PlayBoy. I can see big problems coming soon. 
Which should I read first?:ask: 
Yep it will be CA, I don't read PlayBoy.:thumb:


----------



## Kevinth1999 (Jul 21, 2013)

Tried again and it worked!


----------



## Signal25 (Jul 15, 2013)

Did the survey back when I first saw this thread.
Got my 1st issue of CA today.
Thanks again OP.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Signal25 said:


> Did the survey back when I first saw this thread.
> Got my 1st issue of CA today.
> Thanks again OP.


Same here, just got my issue yesterday!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

BMack said:


> Same here, just got my issue yesterday!


+3. I feel all sorts of snooty now :biggrin:

The cigar reviews are great, but it is hard for me to keep a straight face reading the watch reviews for $40k time pieces. I guess if you have it, spend it, but I'm not from that kind of world when it comes to personal wealth.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> +3. I feel all sorts of snooty now :biggrin:
> 
> The cigar reviews are great, but it is hard for me to keep a straight face reading the watch reviews for $40k time pieces. I guess if you have it, spend it, but I'm not from that kind of world when it comes to personal wealth.


That Arnold & Son watch was what caught my eye! Oh man if I had $15,000 to waste on an arm decoration!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Right on, thanks for sharing! Just submitted for the mag


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Just did it too..


----------



## hawkeye680 (Oct 8, 2012)

Just got mine on Friday. Really have enjoyed it so far.


----------



## Sixspeedsam (Jun 12, 2013)

Got my first issue yesterday - thanks!


----------



## smcclown (Dec 12, 2009)

Finally got mine yesterday! Thanks to the OP.


----------



## herbaljedi (Jul 5, 2013)

Got mine today, thanks for the heads up guys.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Just want to add my experience! Got mine today. One year subscription. Thanks guys!


----------



## drake998 (Jun 10, 2013)

Got my first issue today. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

*Thank you, thank you, thank you. First issue of CA arrived yesterday. What a great deal. I know there are more freebies out there, just point me in their direction. *


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I also got my issue of Men's Fitness. I can't believe this stuff is actually coming for such a quick little survey.


----------



## Rob52 (Aug 12, 2013)

Just did my survey... Way simpler than other sites I've used for free mags in the past.


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

That was easy. Thanks.


----------



## AndyRN (Oct 24, 2012)

Just got my first Cigar Aficionado magazine yesterday from doing the survey.


----------



## jvercher1 (Jul 16, 2013)

I received my first issue last night. The best part was telling my wife it was free!!!

:first:


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

I did my survey as well. The wife walked up just as I was finishing and asked about what I was doing. She talked me into letting her have some women's fitness mag instead of CA. Guess it will have to wait until next month.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Okay, read this on another post but, if you take the survey again and want to add another year just make sure and put your info exactly as you did on the first subscription.
They'll tack on another 6 issues.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

tnlawyer said:


> I did my survey as well. The wife walked up just as I was finishing and asked about what I was doing. She talked me into letting her have some women's fitness mag instead of CA. Guess it will have to wait until next month.


They have new surveys every week. I have already received two of my four magazines first issues.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

jvercher1 said:


> I received my first issue last night. The best part was telling my wife it was free!!!
> 
> :first:


And she believed it? LOL


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Got my first issue this week, for octobor lol. Its legit


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

Done and done. Thanks OP!


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes.......Yes.............Got my first issue TODAY. Great deal , Thanks for the info!


----------



## Str8ShooterEsq (Jul 5, 2013)

I received my first issue today. Thanks to the OP.


----------



## twotailz (Dec 1, 2012)

Yup! Mine arrived today as well! Fun!


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Got my first issue on Wednesday. Thanks again!


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

I have recieved both of the first issues for the ones I selected also... I do the surverys every week and just alternate!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey thanks! I just gave "big data" miners a ton of info on me for a mere 6 months of Cigar Aficionado... willingly lol.


----------



## sullyman (Aug 23, 2013)

Just did the survey. Thanks for the heads up, OP!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Just received my first issue! It came pretty quickly too, well before the 4-6 weeks as stated. Good stuff. Thanks again for the link


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

Same here.. got my first issue this week.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just filled out survey and signed up for Aficionado .

thanks

AUSTIN


----------



## JJ3 (Jun 25, 2013)

Got my first issue. Thanks.


----------



## voiceoverguy (Jan 19, 2011)

My first issue showed up yesterday. That was awful quick!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Just took advantage of the offer.


----------



## StiltzM109R (Aug 26, 2013)

My first issue showed up yesterday too! Going to enjoy reading it tonight with a cigar.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Still available too, nice, thanx. The survey is pretty painless, you just need to scroll to the bottom after, it's one of the last mags to choose from.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Yup Still working. Now for the double postage = /


----------



## tobaccoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Ive been using that site for a long while. Once a month they post a survey . I have gotten numerous magazines, CA wine spectator, travel mags , WSJ all have come timely and free as advertised


----------



## Bloodwood (Sep 21, 2013)

I signed up this morning. Thanks for the heads up can't wait for it to come in the mail.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

I just got my first issue yesterday. It's an impressive looking magazine. I'd never seen one in person before. Amazing deal.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link still working had to complete a survey on laundry


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> Thanks for the link still working had to complete a survey on laundry


Yea Same here.... Totally Worth it!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Just to update: Soo far I've received one issue of CA, Playboy, Men's Fitness and two issues of Wine Speculator so far.


----------



## Msass (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome thanks for this, I've wanted a subscription but could never convince the wife. :rotfl:


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Got my first Cigars Aficionado mag in yesterday!! Woot! Its been a while since I have read a Cigar Aficionado. It's a great magazine - though I somehow remembered them having more cigar reviews and pictures.

LOL - I guess had I got the Playboy, I would be complaining that I recalled them having more pictures too lol. 

Anyway - thanks again for the heads-up. I enjoy having it in the house.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I got my first issue of Cigars Aficionado a cpl days ago .


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I received my first copy under the survey offer on Saturday.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

Got mine Sat. also. 
Just did another 5 min survey for a subscription to Wired.
There's also others to choose from (including Playboy and Wine Spectator).
Great site, thanks to the OP.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Got mine and read it cover to cover on a plane ride yesterday. I had never seen this pub before and was pretty disappointed in the content. The cigar reviews here on puff are 10 times better than the quick blurbs CA provided.


----------

